# Audio Tech help needed for Yamaha AWG-16



## kkdaboo (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello,

I was routed to your site when looking for online help to work my recording workstation. Are their any musicians out there that know how to burn a CD on this system? We've read the manual and it doesn't say what step we're missing, naturally.

Thanks in advance,
ray:


----------

